# Dallas K-9 PSA West Coast Trial April 5-6 2014!



## Darrick D. Rose (Dec 10, 2012)

2 Day Protection Sports Association Trial!
LOCATION: 1500 Big Town Shopping Ctr,*Mesquite,*TX 75149
TIME: 8 A.M.

Judge: Darryl Richey 

Decoys: 
Mark Banks
Manuel Golden
Eduardo Santamaria
Jennifer Pierce
Darrick Rose


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Why do you always have these on the days that I work? Been wanting to get to see one! ](*,)
Maybe next time!


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Pertty Dutchy in the pic.


----------



## Darrick D. Rose (Dec 10, 2012)

Man I'm sorry hopefully you'll get to come out in October.


----------



## Darrick D. Rose (Dec 10, 2012)

Kerry he looks almost like your dog...LOL!


----------

